
The climate change deniers have won - rosser
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/22/climate-change-deniers-have-won-global-warming
======
coldcode
I think mother nature laughs at puny human's attempts to change reality with
words.

------
menriquez
hmmm...only 7 paragraphs in i had to invoke Goodwin's law and stop reading his
screed.

~~~
glenra
It certainly is a screed - you can practically feel the spittle as the guy
expresses indignation that anyone could _possibly_ disagree with the teachings
of his own church. Cohen seems to have made no effort to _understand_ what the
other side says, but is still sure they must be evil and wrong to say it. In
short, he's "projecting".

That said: it's "Godwin's" law, and that law is about comparing one's opponent
to _Hitler_ or the _Nazis_. Comparing one's opponent to a _Holocaust denier_
isn't quite the same thing. I agree that invoking Holocaust deniers, just like
invoking Hitler, is in this context a sign of desperation and ignorance - it's
something one might do when you have no _good_ arguments against their
position, as a substitute for actual thought and engagement. So I do agree
that people who shout "denier!" probably ought to be shunned and not engaged
with, but if we're going to call that principle a law, it needs a different
name.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law)

